# F-150



## articzap (Feb 1, 2004)

First off I'd like to say what a great forum you have here.

Well let's jump off the topic at hand. 

Ok, my dad has a 2001 F-150 and would like to know if he puts the 7700 torsion bars on, well Ford then allow him to pull and not void the warrenty. 

Second, will 7700 torsion bars be enough for the front end or should we but the tembren's on the front too. How do they affect the ride off the truck? My dad would like to buy at least two for the back of the truck because we tow a trailer that's pretty heavy and it would greatly help the back suspension, or at least that's what I gather from there site.

Third, my dad and I have decided to get a Blizzard plow. I would like prices on the 680 LT (if it will fit the truck) and the price on the 760 LD. The plow will not be used for bussinesses, but rather for personal use mainly with some driveways during bigger storms. If I buy a plow in the middle of summer brand new, do you think the dealer will come down alot or will it still be expensive. 

Thanks for all your help now becuase this decision will help me decide how much money I got to save up for summer. (I got to pay for half of the plow)


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

A:\Mvc-001f.jpg


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

changing torsion bars wont help your warrantee. If the truck is an F150 and is not a #7700, a plow will void your warrantee. Not saying you cant do it or that it wont handle it, just that its unlikely Ford would back any repair work that they could say was caused by having a plow on it.
Ray


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Timbrens will not affect the ride too much i have them in the front of my F-150. Not sure about the warrenty, i think you'll be ok with the 7700. I would say go with the 760 Blizzard if its not too heavy for the front axel. Good choice with blizzard they are nice plows.


----------



## articzap (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, thanks for all the responses. On Ford's site it says that an F-150 equipped with 7700 from factory can hold no more then a 700lbs plow. So the 760 LD should be fine. Anyone got an idea of prices on this plow?


----------

